# Drag Grease Question



## Diggety (Dec 31, 2016)

I was in need of some drag grease the other day and stopped by one of the local tackle shops. They directed my to the little 1oz tub of blue Penn grease. I told them that I meant drag grease not reel grease and they said that's just what they use. 
Now, I was under the impression that drag grease is different than reel grease withstanding higher temps ect. Since I already had Penn grease I declined and headed back to the house and just opted to leave the drag dry for now until I could get some real drag grease -not reel grease . 
Here I am about a week later cleaning out my workbench and I found and old Penn grease package (pic below). Penn grease clearly says it's for use in drag systems. 
Does anyone out there actually use Penn grease on their drag or just stick with Cal's or Shimano or something else?


----------



## BirdNest (Jul 25, 2013)

I've always used Penn grease for my drags and never had a problem, can't say what's better or worse though


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

I always use regular blue Penn reel grease on my drags. Never had an issue.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

It works fine on drags.


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

I've always lightly oiled my drag washers, then wiped the excess off. On the other hand, most of my Z series Penn reels are 70s , my Luxors are 50s and my Airex Beachcombers are 60s. You damn kids with your new fangled drag washers!


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

I used to use Penn Blue grease. I now use Cal's. Never noticed a difference. Both work great. The Cal's is tad thicker and will stay in place better if there's a bit of oil on the part that you are applying it to. The Penn grease sticks to the brush better than it sticks to the oiled part. haha


----------



## Diggety (Dec 31, 2016)

Well thanks for the replies guys. That pretty much sounds like a consensus. I guess Penn blue is good for about anything, might just have to try brushing my teeth with it next?


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Diggety said:


> Well thanks for the replies guys. That pretty much sounds like a consensus. I guess Penn blue is good for about anything, might just have to try brushing my teeth with it next?



Works great for Jock Itch too!:thumbsup:


----------



## Diggety (Dec 31, 2016)

NoMoSurf said:


> Works great for Jock Itch too!


If someone can tell me (and I'll just take your word for it) that it's good passing a short arm inspection, I'm gonna repackage and start selling this snake oil myself.


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

Teflon is the difference between Cal's and Penn blue. In my experience, Penn grease is not as "slick" and will gum up as it ages and begins to break down. Just MHO.


----------



## Army_of_One (Jul 16, 2014)

Pompano Joe said:


> Teflon is the difference between Cal's and Penn blue. In my experience, Penn grease is not as "slick" and will gum up as it ages and begins to break down. Just MHO.


I was under the impression that it held up to heat better. 
I use Cal's for all of the carbon drags that I do.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Army_of_One said:


> I was under the impression that it held up to heat better.
> I use Cal's for all of the carbon drags that I do.



Hey Robin it's been a long time.

I use only Cal's but the Penn grease is fine in the smaller reels. In spinning reels I'll grease them with Cal's but use Penn grease on top before the drag knob. It's much cheaper.

Penn grease turns black. Cal's grease turns caramel color. Which color do you prefer


----------



## Army_of_One (Jul 16, 2014)

Ocean Master said:


> Hey Robin it's been a long time.
> 
> I use only Cal's but the Penn grease is fine in the smaller reels. In spinning reels I'll grease them with Cal's but use Penn grease on top before the drag knob. It's much cheaper.
> 
> Penn grease turns black. Cal's grease turns caramel color. Which color do you prefer


Yes sir it has. Glad to see you're still in the game(at the top according to pennparts:thumbup.

I'll be using the the blue grease for my smaller spinners now. Thank you.


----------

